# New Orleans Hornets (32-15) @ Phoenix Suns (34-14)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










US Airways Center, Phoenix, AZ
8:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we may have really lucked out, since marion isn't gonna be suiting up tonight.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

well that advantage is negated, tysons out with the flu :\


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tyson apparently had the flu in Utah as well.I know he didn't play up to his capabilities and did a lousy job on D...I've only been watching this since Duke UNC went to the half,but CP has really killed since I started watching.Looks like the Hornets are convinced that the Suns can not guard DX


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hilton is so soft.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to remember to set the DVR to record the program after the game...I'm going to be missing a chunk of the fourth quarter...But Duke wins


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

games been crazy so far... lets see if our ot streak game be extended.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It makes me queasy when I see Pargo guarding Nash with the game on the line...the hornets lucked out on that TO


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That wrap on Paul's arm must be too tight. He's had 2 chances to put this game away. He isn't shooting that well since they put it on.

This game will re-air at about 2:30 am CST.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

****...At least they didn't have Pargo doing his matador impression on Nash...Grant Hill has really hurt the Hornets tonight...Looks like the first ballot hall of famer he used to be really,played great defense on CP as well

Wow.........Sweet J by Peja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PEJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I may have to record this game when it re-airs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Peja.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Game. Game of the year by far. Too bad we came up short. Amazing shot by Peja.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. I have a headache.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Paul is truly something special. He has an amazing future ahead of him. Never truly watched him before this game but undeniably an MVP candidate possibly the front runner. But got to give some love to Nash. 20 TO however did kill us. 14 of them off steals.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

redonkulous.


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

CP scores 42 point, one short of his career high if i'm not wrong
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hebPB_Sk2OI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hebPB_Sk2OI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

"The Shot" that won it
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HG0QHCN1KFc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HG0QHCN1KFc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Peja himself admitted it was a fluke lol


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^ Yeah, Peja said that was a lucky shot. I agree because Amare was all over him. The thing with Peja is he's tall and his shots go up high. Amazing shot by Peja. Great game by Paul. And thank you Pargo for hitting your free throws down the stretch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

FYI, NBATV is reairing this game right now. They're cutting some things out though because they just finished the 1st qtr and when they came back from commercial, they were already at the 5:37 mark in the 2nd qtr.


----------

